# Rutting behavior questions?



## fastrnrik (Oct 18, 2012)

I have some questions regarding my little goat. First of all, I don't know much about goats. I bought this guy on impulse because he was so friendly and I've always liked goats. After I brought him home he was awesome. He acts exactly like a dog, free roams our property, rides in the rhino, and pals around with our basset hound. He has his own secure house he sleeps in at night, and is just all in all a great little fella. Then he started his rutting behavior- spraying on himself, humping the dog, rubbing that funky love musk all over me, my kid, and anything else that will stand still, and being more aggresive. He has been this way for a good month and a half. I understand that his hormones are raging, but I guess I was curious how long it lasts? The only rut I'm familiar with is deer, and they seem to go in and come out of rut fairly briefly in the fall. I considered having him cut, but I read that once they are mature, it won't really change this behavior. I posted on BYC and someone told me I need to get him another goat, a wether, to play with and that will help. I had also considered a doe, because I thought maybe a girlfriend would chill him out, but was told he could hurt a single doe with constant "advances". Any one have any input? Also, I have no idea what kind of goat he is, so maybe someone can give me an idea....


----------



## fastrnrik (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 18, 2012)

I would get him neutered as fast as possible. This can become a learned behavior but still won't be as bad. Also, he really could use a buddy. But most importantly, get him fixed. Rut can last a few months.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 18, 2012)

x2  Get him fixed fast if you want him to stay the lovey pet you have enoyed and then get him a buddy(another wether would be inexpensive, twice the fun, and he would be very happy to have a herdmate).


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 18, 2012)

I would castrate the buck as soon as you can but I have mixed feelings on getting him a buddy wether or doe. While I try to encourage others to get at least two because goats are very social animals and really enjoy a buddy. Thing is if he gets a buddy then he may not be the way he is with you. He loves the dog and hangs out and loves you. I mean he takes rides in a rhino!! That may ruin that. So I think it's really cool how he is right now and while a buddy may make him a little happier he seems happy as is. I'm not really sure if I would get a buddy. I just don't know. 


btw Pearce. I like the avatar.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 18, 2012)

Castrate him ASAP and get him a goat friend.

Donna


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 18, 2012)

(thanks   )


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 18, 2012)

Goats are social animals.  They stay that way, whether they have a friend or not.  Unless you plan on using your little buck for breeding, get him wethered.  Because rut behavior has just one purpose - making more babies.  Wethering reduces agressive behavior (such as it is in goats)  and cuts down on the smell.  I personally like the smell but some people don't and thus the reason to remove it from your life if it serves no purpose.   

As for a buddy, whether he has a buddy or not will not affect his affection for you.  BUT his buddy needs tobe as friendly as he is and of similar size and age or there will be considerable competition at first.  

A couple of suggestions:
If you are a person who camps, take him camping with you.  He will love it.  Teach him to carry a goat pack.  He seems like a good candidate for it.  Even if he is small, he can do some chores.  It will keep him occupied and happy.

Get him a harness and take him for lots of walks around town.  He will love it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 18, 2012)

I vote for neutering and getting a buddy. Goats are crazy fun and more of them chasing each other around multiply the fun and the funny! 

Goats are like potato chips....everyone deserves more than one!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 19, 2012)

I have nothing new to add, except agree with everyone here.  Get him neutere/wethered and get his a buddy.  ASAP.


----------



## fastrnrik (Nov 4, 2012)

Been out of town, so haven't been on in awhile to see these replies. Thanks a lot for the input. The search is on for a buddy for our little buck, or a girlfriend depending on what we find. We've had a few problems so far in our search. First, I don't really know what kind of goat he is, so I'm not really sure what kind of goat to look for. Not really important if buying a wether, but if I find him a lady friend, I'd like her to be same breed, or at least similar. Second, the goats I have come across so far have not been quite as personable as our little idiot. If they were just field goats I wouldn't care, but for this particular situation I want one with similar personality to what we already have. I have come across another little buck that acted like a dog like ours does, but I passed because I figured they would fight and I'd just have double rut behavior lol. I also founnd a little katahdin ewe that was the most friendly and silly little thing, but I wasn't sure how goats & sheep fared when mixed so I passed. Plus I wasn't sure if they would breed back & forth. I don't want any weird hybrid babies lol. This is a lot of hassle to find a friend for a little goat, but we really like him so we will keep looking. Thank you again.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 4, 2012)

I'd recommend sticking with a wether.  If you get a doe, they really should not be kept together all the time because they can and will breed willy nilly.  Then you will still have lonely goats during the times that they are not being bred, so you will need two MORE goats as companions for them in the off time.  I know some do run bucks and does together all of the time, but in my opinion, that isn't responsible.  

If you want him to stay sweet though and do wether him, a doe would be fine but a wether will be cheaper and more friendly.

Edited to add, I am not entirely sure from the pic but he looks maybe Nigerian Dwarf or a mix-if you snag a pic of him standing up, side shot, I might wager a better guess.  Also, two bucks might squabble a bit, but all goats do at some point.  Two wethers though, would be less likely to get into any serious tiffs.


----------

